# Musical Mash-Ups



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

I find these fascinating. Something really creative about taking two things that should not work together and making them, well, work together. Feel free to post your favorites (assuming I'm not alone in my weird interest in this non-genre):


----------

